# Jay-lah



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Up next on my farm is my FF Jay-lah. I am really excited about this breeding as these will be my first regeistered kids born on my farm, and I can't wait to see what I get. She is really hard to get pictures of because she constantly wants your attention. She isn't due until the end of April and she is starting to show a little belly and is getting a cute little udder. I have included a picture of Zander lounging in his hay pile, lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness. She's so cute! And the buck has such nice coloring. I'll bet you're gonna have some adorable kids!!!!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Jay-lah is due at any time now. She looks like she may kid this weekend, which would be great. I don't really want to miss being here when she kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope all goes well.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'MON babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

She has gotten very uncomfortable the last couple days. She is isolating herself from the other does and is very grouchy. She lost her mucus plug on Saturday and her udder is filling up and getting tight. She is due for sure on Tuesday/Wednesday (she got bred overnight) She is also being quite dramatic about the whole thing


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

She has gotten more restless tonight. Her udder is even tighter now and her ligs are getting soft. My sister is getting ready to spend the first part of the night with her. She gets very distressed when we leave the barn now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

intrepid-dreamer said:


> She has gotten more restless tonight. Her udder is even tighter now and her ligs are getting soft. My sister is getting ready to spend the first part of the night with her. She gets very distressed when we leave the barn now.


Oh bless her! My does just try to bite me when they get close! And then immediately want cuddles after. XD I'm waiting on my girlies too so I wish you the best!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

And we have buck doe twins! Neither of them are for sale, lol


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Awww lovely! I love that she kissed outside on the grass too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.
They look huge.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

^ Agreed. Very good first timer there!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Which is which?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm at work unfortunately but my sister said she did great and they are huge. The little doe was born first.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

TooManyBoers said:


> Which is which?


The little doe is on the right


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Doe


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Buck


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Awww look at them! Look at their nonexistent ears! It’s quite endearing to see lamancha babies, though I’ll admit I’m not such a fan on ears on the adults. I just love my floppy boer ears! XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

